# Guys, would this creep you out?



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

I was at the mall food court the other day with my mom and grandma, and the guy that took our order was the sweetest person I think I've ever met! Completely adorable, and very cheerful (but not to the point of fake/annoying). I thought he was cute too, had the glasses and long-ish curly hair --- a step away from the workout-obsessed guys I've dated recently (who haven't been too bright). Anyways, he was nice to everyone, but when I went back up alone after paying to pick up the food, he asked my name, and then I asked his. I really like this guy, as far as first impressions go, to put it simply.

I got the abnormally gutsy seed of a plan in my head to, next Friday, go order something else from where he works, and then when I pick up the food, to give him a piece of paper with my number and a little note. That way, I can run away before he reads it and not have to see him again. But I want to know... If a girl did this to you, would you be creeped out? Embarrassed? Flattered??? If he's not interested then he's not, but I do go to the mall often and don't want to have to avoid the food court for the rest of my life, so I don't want to be weird or scary. 

(This is very hypothetical because I doubt I will actually have the courage to follow through, lol.)


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Not creepy at all. It's very cute actually. I'm sure he would be flattered.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> Not creepy at all. It's very cute actually. I'm sure he would be flattered.


This.


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

Cute is what I'm aiming for, awesome!  Plus, I couldn't actually, you know, strike up a conversation right there or straight up tell him my number, lol.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

hed go for it


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

wouldn't creep me out, but i would appreciate it more if a girl was more direct and upfront about her intentions/feelings. Shows me she is courageous which is a huge turn on.

good luck


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I would be quite flattered, because it's uncommon.


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

Khantko said:


> wouldn't creep me out, but i would appreciate it more if a girl was more direct and upfront about her intentions/feelings. Shows me she is courageous which is a huge turn on.
> 
> good luck


Thanks! That makes sense... What sort of things would you want her to say in that situation? I just wouldn't know where to start, especially because he'd be on the job at the time and I get really nervous if I feel like I'm holding people up.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I would at least call her. And hope that I remember her name if it's not on the little note lol


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

kreeper said:


> Thanks! That makes sense... What sort of things would you want her to say in that situation? I just wouldn't know where to start, especially because he'd be on the job at the time and I get really nervous if I feel like I'm holding people up.


I had this happen to me about a year ago - I used to do a book market and she just walked up and gave me her number - she said she didn't get down to the city much, and maybe I'd like to have a drink with her or something. ( The other guys at the Book Market gave me a hard time a bit - said things like "You never know what you'll pick up at the Book Market ") - I thought it was cute - and very gutsy of her.

Don't worry, I'm sure he'll be flattered.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think a guy would pray for this to happen to him, especially if it was from a girl who he found to be generally attractive. I think you have a good chance in pursuing this guy, from the sound of your story. 

On another note, I have no idea why you would find this to be creepy. Maybe if you continued to go to the food court everyday and lurked around to watch him, not interacting with him, that might be considered iffy behavior. If you gave him the note, he rejected you, and you kept lurking around and trying to send him notes, yeah, that may be creepy.

But, you plan to do none of that (I hope).

It's no different than "love notes" being passed around in class. I am sure that is harmless and definitely not "creepy". Even if it was from someone that person might not be attracted to.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

it's almost impossible for a girl to be a creep unless she's a stalker


----------



## Matt g (Oct 14, 2009)

^
This


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It wouldn't creep me out. If I were attracted to the girl, or even neutral, it'd make me happy. If I really weren't attracted to her, it'd make me feel guilty, since I probably wouldn't call her...

(This is all hypothetical of course, since if it actually happened to me, I wouldn't call her, even if she were the most beautiful woman I'd ever seen...maybe even especially if she were the most beautiful woman I'd ever seen. But that's SA-related...I probably wouldn't even have the job...)


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

kreeper said:


> Thanks! That makes sense... What sort of things would you want her to say in that situation? I just wouldn't know where to start, especially because he'd be on the job at the time and I get really nervous if I feel like I'm holding people up.


If i knew that, i wouldn't be on this site lol. Truth is, if a girl is sporting a smile and being friendly, i would be crazy to turn her down if she were to ask me out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Kreeper just made me fantasize about being that food court worker. In my fantasy, I just about died when she gave me her little note with her girly writing and her number and name all fancy with little hearts everywhere. I don't know why I think she writes this way, but **** it. And that literally made my day. Once I get off work, I pull out the note and think long and hard for twenty minutes about what witty bull**** text I'm going to send her. And it ends up being Hey Kreeper, this is a VIP number, store with care. And then I feel like an ******* for not sending her a simple hello message. But she responds right away, and I feel this big sigh of relief. Then afterwards, I somehow find the balls to call her, even though I haven't used one wireless minute in the entire year. And the conversation is awkward as hell, but I figure out a way to just blurt out that we should hang out and have some coffee. She says that she's down and I'm feeling this combination of I just did something awesome mixed with I think I'm gonna **** my pants. I'm not even going to write out the rest of this fantasy, because it just gets really inappropriate. My mind is seriously in the gutter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not creepy since you already asked his name and he asked you yours. Just build the relationship.....it's actually pretty safe at this point.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty great movie Go for it!


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> Not creepy at all. It's very cute actually. I'm sure he would be flattered.


This.



kreeper said:


> (This is very hypothetical because I doubt I will actually have the courage to follow through, lol.)


I was going to ask to keep us updated as I love to see how the story ends, but this made me sad.  Don't think, just go for it!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Only women would find it creepy, assuming an ugly guy did it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

kreeper said:


> I was at the mall food court the other day with my mom and grandma, and the guy that took our order was the sweetest person I think I've ever met! Completely adorable, and very cheerful (but not to the point of fake/annoying). I thought he was cute too, had the glasses and long-ish curly hair --- a step away from the workout-obsessed guys I've dated recently (who haven't been too bright). Anyways, he was nice to everyone, but when I went back up alone after paying to pick up the food, he asked my name, and then I asked his. I really like this guy, as far as first impressions go, to put it simply.
> 
> I got the abnormally gutsy seed of a plan in my head to, next Friday, go order something else from where he works, and then when I pick up the food, to give him a piece of paper with my number and a little note. That way, I can run away before he reads it and not have to see him again. But I want to know... If a girl did this to you, would you be creeped out? Embarrassed? Flattered??? If he's not interested then he's not, but I do go to the mall often and don't want to have to avoid the food court for the rest of my life, so I don't want to be weird or scary.
> 
> (This is very hypothetical because I doubt I will actually have the courage to follow through, lol.)


Creeped out... NO.......


----------



## Jonno1988 (Nov 14, 2010)

kreeper said:


> to give him a piece of paper with my number and a little note. That way, I can run away before he reads it and not have to see him again. But I want to know...


I would certainly call her if a girl ever did this to me; it's really sweet actually. But I think the key here is: 'But I want to know...'

The problem with this is that you are relying on him not to have the normal kind of nerves or complexes that people (not just you and me) generally have in romantic situations. How would it make you feel if he didn't call you?

I have been in situations where my emotions have relied on a girl to call me and when I haven't heard from her it has absolutely devastated me. The rational way to think about it is that the lack of response has nothing to do with their impressions or feelings for you, but more to do with the practicalities of doing so. He/she might have just been busy at the time or unable to contact you because of another issue; in my case; I probably would have lost your number (or my phone...) before I had the chance to ring. As such, I would now be consoling myself in the fact that I'm a total ****ing idiot!!

So I think you should be direct. Give him your number by all means (it makes it clear that you are very interested), but then ask what time he gets off his shift and arrange to go for a drink with him straight away to get to know each other. I've done it once or twice and the results have been tremendous!!

I hope that is helpful. Good luck and let us know what happens...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds good. Go for it


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

Jonno1988 said:


> I would certainly call her if a girl ever did this to me; it's really sweet actually. But I think the key here is: 'But I want to know...'
> 
> The problem with this is that you are relying on him not to have the normal kind of nerves or complexes that people (not just you and me) generally have in romantic situations. How would it make you feel if he didn't call you?
> 
> ...


I am going to attempt to work up the courage to be more direct when I do this... At the very least, I'm going to make myself go through with the damn note even if I pass out trying lol. Thanks for all the advice, everyone!  And ManofFewWords, you are too cute haha!


----------



## superdude (Jul 9, 2012)

I think the note is a fine idea. I think the guy will probably text you


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

This would definitely not be creepy at all. It would be sweet and cute, so go for it. He is probably a good guy if he gave you a good first impression. Just don't rush things and get to know him well.


----------



## abloba (Jul 8, 2012)

judging by how pretty you look in your pic, I think your chances are great for him calling you, Ive had this happen to me before and ive called every time, he will likely tell all his friends about his great luck of the day like I did, and if hes not interested in you romantically at least you'll have a nice new gay friend lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Doesn't sound creepy to me. I would find it flattering.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

People still call people? Lol jk, you probably should leave him your facebook too though.

Anyway I think it'd be cute, I don't think there's a guy in the world who would be creeped out by that.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Go for it  good luck!


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I would be really flattered! I'd suggest that you add your name on the note too so he knows it's from you.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Very flattered, you should definitely do this.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd be flattered, pretty nice when a girl shows interest and you are doing it in a really sweet way to.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I really want you to keep us updated on this! <3


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Life would be so much easier if more girls would approach.

Kreeper - Only reasons he would not be interested is if he's already taken or if he likes boys instead of girls.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TPower said:


> Only women would find it creepy, assuming an ugly guy did it.


Exactly.

You are an attractive girl, so therefore you don't have anything to worry about. Just go for it!


----------



## xtmtx (Apr 17, 2012)

No its not creepy at all, If this happened to me it would make me feel really good.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd be flattered. Most people like to be liked.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you do it yet?
Did you?
Go, do it!
Why haven't you done it yet?


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd assume it was a fake number or some kind of elaborate trap, especially coming from a cute girl. Whenever I get a girl's number I include a ? after the name in my contacts until I'm sure this isn't just some sadist playing mind games...

However, a normal and psychologically healthy male will probably think this is pretty cool. Do it!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I work in retail and if a girl ever did something like this I'd be so flattered I wouldn't be able to think straight for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Thats cute not creepy.

I did that too a girl once and she wrote one back, we ended up having a whole conversation with notes cuz we were both too shy to speak :b


----------

